Ask HN: What are some red flags for you when interviewing software engineers? - Nuance
======
konradb
Consistently describing things imprecisely or in a hand-wavey manner.

~~~
deanmoriarty
This a million times, in my experience I noticed a very strong correlation
between "describing things imprecisely" and "I'll be disappointed working with
them".

One example that is stuck in my mind is this ex coworker who during the
interview kept messing up orders of magnitudes for some quantities during a
simple back of the napkin calculation: specifically, he didn't have a clear
pulse on the difference between nanoseconds and milliseconds, which is
essential in the domain I'm working (system engineering - distributed
systems).

